# Knock sensor location?



## 93Twinturbo (Apr 24, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew where the knock sensor would be located on a 93' 300Z. I wasn't sure if it was in the same location as the older ones. I'm having a little trouble finding it. Hope someone can help, thanks.


----------

